# De l'anonymat et de la connerie



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

"Etre con, c'est &#224; la mode, voyez-vous". Je viens de lire &#231;a, sur internet, sur un blog quelconque. Pourtant, cette phrase a particuli&#232;rement attir&#233; mon attention, et m'a donn&#233; envie de d&#233;velopper cette exclamation lapidaire, et pourtant assez vraie.

"Etre con, c'est &#224; la mode, voyez-vous". Ah oui ? Et c'est une mode qui dure, apparemment. On n'&#233;tait pas con, avant ? On est beaucoup plus con maintenant ? Ou on est con diff&#233;remment ? 
Ce qui interpelle, dans cette formulation, ce sont les mots "&#224; la mode" : &#234;tre con n'est pas question de mode, c'est bel et bien quelque chose qui dure depuis que le monde est monde, mais qui tend &#224; se g&#233;n&#233;raliser.
C'est donc plut&#244;t cette g&#233;n&#233;ralisation de la connerie ambiante qui interpelle, et on pourrait chercher les causes &#224; un tel nivellement vers le bas. Par ailleurs, il y a deux aspects de la connerie que je voudrais d&#233;velopper. L'un va avec l'autre, mais on peut &#234;tre l'un et se passer de l'autre. Je vais expliquer.

L'internet -ou le ouaib, comme on le voit de temps en temps &#233;crit- a intronis&#233; un nouveau mode de fonctionnement dans les relations humaines. C'est cela, oui. On peut en avoir peur, mais il existe et est d&#233;sormais omnipr&#233;sent. Je l'utilise pour &#233;crire ce message. J'aurais pu -voulu- m'en passer, mais c'est le web et son fonctionnement qui m'oblige &#224; l'utiliser. L'anonymat. Malgr&#233; tout, l'anonymat, qui sert normalement &#224; &#233;viter certaines d&#233;rives, sur la vie priv&#233;e des gens, par exemple, en entraine bel et bien d'autres, plus grave encore, peut-&#234;tre. L'internet, qui a "banalis&#233; l'anonymat", en est donc la principale cause. C'est cette couverture anonymique qui tend &#224; faire croire &#224; l'homme que sur internet, il est le plus fort et que, derri&#232;re son clavier, il est capable de tout. C'est ce qui entraine cette hausse de la connerie : faites croire &#224; un homme qu'il est capable de tout sans aucun risque, et il devient fou -doit-on dire "con" ?. L'anonymat gratuit et sans risque traine la connerie, et la banalise. J'aurais d'ailleurs pu intituler cette discussion "L'anonymat :  l'ennemi le plus puissant... d'internet". C'est ce qui rend la toile parfois naus&#233;abonde, parfois carr&#232;ment infr&#233;quentable, tant le niveau de "d&#233;bilit&#233;" -&#224; prendre au sens de faiblesse, la connerie n'est-elle pas une faiblesse ?- est profond. C'est ce qui m'a pouss&#233;, par ailleurs, &#224; &#233;crire ce message. Je voulais parler des blogs. Mais on pourrait pousser l'analyse jusqu'&#224; d'autres formes de communication, et prendre l'exemple des sites dits du "web deux points z&#233;ro". Ces sites, qui ont pris une dimension extraordinaire depuis quelque mois, sont d&#233;sormais l'essence de l'internet, et, aussi, ce qui lui donne un certain int&#233;r&#234;t. N&#233;anmoins, c'est aussi ce qui provoque une hausse de la "connerie", selon le m&#234;me mode de fonctionnement que je viens d'expliquer : la personne &#233;crit quelque chose, sous couvert d'anonymat. Ses &#233;crits peuvent donc &#234;tre d'une grande richesse, ou d'une grande b&#234;tise. La b&#234;tise l'emporte sur la richesse des paroles, mais je ne voudrais pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser. L'anonymat, pour conclure sur ce point, est donc le grand danger de l'internet aujourd'hui, et cela tend &#224; s'accroitre, les difficult&#233;s que &#231;a provoque, &#233;galement. Les grands d&#233;fenseurs du web 2.0 -ou "internet communautaire", cette expression me revient- insistent sur la grande diversit&#233; des personnes visitant le web chaque jour. Selon eux, un &#233;crit erron&#233; -et anonyme, s'entend- sera automatiquement corrig&#233; par d'autres personnes. C'est, selon eux, ce qui fait la force du web 2.0. On peut penser &#224; juste titre que c'est ce qui fait aussi sa faiblesse, les "cons" navigant sur le web repr&#233;sentant environ les 2/3 du trafic mondial -ce n'est que mon estimation personnelle, libre &#224; vous de la corriger selon votre propre exp&#233;rience et votre propre vision de la toile.
Cependant, &#224; y regarder de plus pr&#232;s, on peut se demander qu'est-ce qui pousse &#224; cet anonymat. Je l'ai dit tout &#224; l'heure, le web a boulevers&#233; les relations humaines, et c'est justement tout le probl&#232;me. D&#232;s le d&#233;but de l'internet, on a cherch&#233; &#224; se cacher, ou tout du moins &#224; garder un peu de vie priv&#233;e sur un espace que l'on sait "surveill&#233;", et o&#249; il est difficile de passer inaper&#231;u. L'anonymat semble donc &#234;tre la seule solution pour garder son intimit&#233;, et rester en s&#233;curit&#233; -t&#233;moin en sont les nombreuses recommandations que l'on trouve sur divers sites, blogs, messagerie instantan&#233;e, insistant bien sur le danger de communiquer ses coordonn&#233;es personnelles. On voit donc le c&#244;t&#233; pervers de l'internet aujourd'hui : il oblige &#224; se cacher derri&#232;re une identit&#233; fictive. Cela am&#232;ne alors in&#233;vitablement &#224; des abus ou des d&#233;bordements.

Enfin, je terminerai en reprenant une phrase que j'ai &#233;crite en introduction : "L'un va avec l'autre, mais on peut &#234;tre l'un et se passer de l'autre". Vous aurez surement compris maintenant le sens de cette phrase. Et pour &#234;tre s&#251;r d'&#234;tre tout &#224; fait explicite : On peut &#234;tre con en &#233;tant anonyme. Mais on peut aussi &#234;tre con, sans &#234;tre anonyme. C'est &#233;galement bien souvent le cas.


Le but de cette discussion n'est donc pas d'ouvrir une pol&#233;mique st&#233;rile sur "est-on plus con qu'avant ?", mais am&#232;ne plut&#244;t &#224; s'interroger sur la relation intrins&#232;quement perverse qu'il existe entre l'anonymat sur internet, et la connerie qui s'en rechappe lorsque l'on visite le web. Peut-&#234;tre que cette relation n'existe pas, pour vous. Ou quelle est diff&#233;rente. J'attends votre analyse, vos explications&#8230;




Et si les modos trouvent cette discussion trop "pol&#233;mique", qu'ils n'h&#233;sitent pas &#224; la d&#233;placer au comptoir.


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Juillet 2007)

Ce qui rends les gens plus cons ce sont les telephones portables&#8230;   & Bien entendu ca s'etend sur le web&#8230;
Mais ce sont les mobiles la base de tout&#8230; 

& Depuis que j'ai cette source d'information a port&#233;e de main, appel&#233;e le web,  derriere mon clavier je suis plus intelligent, je suis plus fort, je suis plus invincible & bien entendu je suis plus con&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

La connerie se voit simplement plus car on lui a donné un média, pas cher et à distribution mondiale. 

Après l'annonymat, comme disent souvent les modos est relatif ....


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juillet 2007)

c'est pas con....


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

De la théorie


julrou 15 a dit:


> "Etre con, c'est à la mode, voyez-vous". []



 à la pratique 



DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ce qui rends les gens plus cons []





odré a dit:


> La connerie se voit simplement plus []





Pharmacos a dit:


> c'est pas con  []



 il n'y a qu'un pas.
:sleep:


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> De la théorie
> à la pratique
> il n'y a qu'un pas.
> :sleep:








Je me marre !!


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> c'est pas con....





DM-XM2 a dit:


>




Et si on essayer d'écrire quelque chose de construit et d'intelligent, en rapport avec le sujet ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2007)

Nous ne parlerons pas ici d&#8217;originalit&#233; mais d&#8217;un soucis de faire long&#8230; (sans-doute dense et mal d&#233;coup&#233; mais passons).

Les r&#233;ponses lapidaires seront conserv&#233;es pour, justement, lapider leurs auteurs.

Merci de votre attention et souvenez-vous, ici l&#8217;abstention est un choix reconnu.

Je vous embrasse pas : je pique.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2007)

Il y a certainement une relation entre anonymat et toute-puissance ou, du moins, sentiment de toute-puissance. C'est l'un des bases intéressantes de la discussion que tu proposes.

Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a vraiment une relation entre l'anonymat et la connerie. Il faudrait peut-être d'abord s'entendre sur ce qu'on appelle la connerie. Est-ce la bêtise ? Or, la bêtise a quelque chose de foncièrement individuel, car elle est au fond une réponse personnelle à l'angoisse, un abri contre tout ce qui peut mettre en question la quiétude béate de l'habituel. C'est pourquoi elle n'est ni publique, ni moyenne. Elle est toujours le fait d'un individu que la moyenne elle-même met en danger. Elle a peur des fluctuations de la moyenne. Elle est donc comme une passion des lieux clos, une quête de l'immobile. Elle a un nom propre, un espace privé et fixe auquel elle tient, auquel elle s'accroche sans cesse. Par là, la bêtise s'accomode mal de l'anonymat du Web. Ceci parce que cet anonymat est paradoxal, puisqu'il est destiné à la mise en scène publique de soi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Est ce que la bêtise se rapproche des comportements non intelligibles mais émotionels des foules qui amènent des individus en groupe à s'autoriser des actes qu'ils ne cautionnent pas une fois seuls ... ou est ce autre chose ?


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a certainement une relation entre anonymat et toute-puissance ou, du moins, sentiment de toute-puissance. C'est l'un des bases int&#233;ressantes de la discussion que tu proposes.
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a vraiment une relation entre l'anonymat et la connerie. Il faudrait peut-&#234;tre d'abord s'entendre sur ce qu'on appelle la connerie. Est-ce la b&#234;tise ? Or, la b&#234;tise a quelque chose de fonci&#232;rement individuel, car elle est au fond une r&#233;ponse personnelle &#224; l'angoisse, un abri contre tout ce qui peut mettre en question la qui&#233;tude b&#233;ate de l'habituel. C'est pourquoi elle n'est ni publique, ni moyenne. Elle est toujours le fait d'un individu que la moyenne elle-m&#234;me met en danger. Elle a peur des fluctuations de la moyenne. Elle est donc comme une passion des lieux clos, une qu&#234;te de l'immobile. Elle a un nom propre, un espace priv&#233; et fixe auquel elle tient, auquel elle s'accroche sans cesse. Par l&#224;, la b&#234;tise s'accomode mal de l'anonymat du Web. Ceci parce que cet anonymat est paradoxal, puisqu'il est destin&#233; &#224; la mise en sc&#232;ne publique de soi



La connerie semble &#234;tre la b&#234;tise, du moins ce qui montre le n&#233;ant ou presque dans l'esprit d'un homme, &#224; un moment donn&#233;. 
Quand tu dis "la b&#234;tise s'accomode mal de l'anonymat du Web", j'ai un peu de mal &#224; rejoindre tes propos, comme je l'ai expliqu&#233; dans le premier post de ce fil : l'anonymat permet &#224; la b&#234;tise (_la connerie_, si l'on veut) de se d&#233;velopper, ou de s'aggraver, puisque l'homme est cach&#233; derri&#232;re une identit&#233; fictive. Il peut dire ou &#233;crire n'importe quoi, il ne sera pas d&#233;rang&#233; de savoir ce que l'on dira de lui. L&#224;, on peut aussi rejoindre le th&#232;me de la perception d'autrui sur nous-m&#234;mes : l'anonymat permet en m&#234;me temps de ne pas se poser de questions sur les &#233;ventuelles r&#233;actions que peuvent engendrer nos propos. Dire des _conneries_ sous couvert d'anonymat peut para&#238;tre moins grave que dire des conneries sous son propre nom, puisque le moi est prot&#233;g&#233; de tout regard ext&#233;rieur. C'est aussi cette protection et cet &#233;cart par rapport aux autres qui engendre un sentiment de toute-puissance, et accentue dans certains cas la b&#234;tise.



			
				odr&#233;;4326496 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la b&#234;tise se rapproche des comportements non intelligibles mais &#233;motionels des foules qui am&#232;nent des individus en groupe &#224; s'autoriser des actes qu'ils ne cautionnent pas une fois seuls ... ou est ce autre chose ?




Ca peut s'en rapprocher, en effet. Et l&#224;, c'est bien &#233;videmment sur le net, mais &#233;galement dans le monde r&#233;el. Le  moi ne s'interdit plus rien, puisqu'il appartient &#224; un groupe : certes, il n'est pas sous couvert d'anonymat, mais il n'est plus sa propre identit&#233;, il est un membre quelconque d'un groupe. Et s'autorise donc quelque chose, que seul, lorsqu'il a retrouv&#233; sa personnalit&#233;, son identit&#233;, son esprit, il condamne.


(d&#233;sol&#233; nephou...)


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2007)

Je me permets de rappeler que chacun a trois heures pour &#233;diter son message et que l&#8217;on peut faire plusieurs citations dans un m&#234;me message.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

Si j'ai tout bien compris, on peut résumer, en gros, le pavé relativement indigeste qui ouvre ce fil par :

"Les gens sont anonymes sur internet. 
Donc ils se permettent d'être plus cons que la moyenne car ils se croient tout permis. 
Qu'en pensez-vous?"


Hé bien pour ma part, je pense que cet anonymat ne change rien.
Sur internet, certains personnages oeuvrent à visage découvert.
C'est pas pour ça qu'ils sont moins cons que les autres.
La preuve en images.


Je sais c'est triste, mais c'est ainsi : au royaume d'internet, la bêtise n'est pas liée à l'anonymat. 
En tout cas j'ai pas l'impression.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2007)

Ah &#231;a on croise un paquet de cons sur le web,  et il est certain que pour beaucoup d'entre eux, leur personnalit&#233; et trait de caract&#232;re ne sont pas que virtuels. 






C'est amusant cette discussion, un peu fatiguant un dimanche. Mais amusant.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est amusant cette discussion, un peu fatiguant un dimanche. Mais amusant.



iDuck, franchement&#8230;


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

On pourrait penser que l'anonymat permet aux gens de se lâcher un peu plus et donc de faire, dire plus de "conneries". C'est pourtant un peu simpliste de voir les choses comme ça; même sur internet, notre surmoi est là. On est juste plus exposés, plus visibles donc plus jugés sur la toile.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La preuve en images.



Qu'est ce qui est plus con ... 
La vidéo ou les commentaires ...

Par contre, le mec je le connais pas, il est un peu anonyme pour moi, il vient du 92 et à moins de 18 ans à vue de nez mais à part ça ...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quand tu dis "la bêtise s'accomode mal de l'anonymat du Web", j'ai un peu de mal à rejoindre tes propos, comme je l'ai expliqué dans le premier post de ce fil : l'anonymat permet à la bêtise (_la connerie_, si l'on veut) de se développer, ou de s'aggraver, puisque l'homme est caché derrière une identité fictive. Il peut dire ou écrire n'importe quoi, il ne sera pas dérangé de savoir ce que l'on dira de lui. Là, on peut aussi rejoindre le thème de la perception d'autrui sur nous-mêmes : l'anonymat permet en même temps de ne pas se poser de questions sur les éventuelles réactions que peuvent engendrer nos propos. Dire des _conneries_ sous couvert d'anonymat peut paraître moins grave que dire des conneries sous son propre nom, puisque le moi est protégé de tout regard extérieur. C'est aussi cette protection et cet écart par rapport aux autres qui engendre un sentiment de toute-puissance, et accentue dans certains cas la bêtise.



Tu n'as pas bien compris ce que j'ai voulu dire. Ce que j'ai cherché à montrer, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de relation de cause à effet entre anonymat et bêtise, car la bêtise est idiosyncrasique. Mais ceci ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y ait pas une circulation de la bêtise. L'imbécile a besoin d'imiter, pour renforcer toujours plus son identité d'imbécile, puisque celle-ci est sous la menace constante de l'angoisse. C'est pourquoi il y a une mimesis imbécile qui fait que la bêtise est un spectacle, que malgré lui, l'imbécile aime partager sa bêtise. Par là, bien que s'accomodant mal de la pubicité, la bêtise envahit l'espace public et, réciproquement, l'espace public est devenu le champ de divagation de la  sotte banalité privée quotidienne. Par là, je peux te rejoindre sur l'idée que l'espace médiatique contemporain sert de véhicule à la bêtise et que l'anonymat est son enveloppe protectrice. Mais, pour moi, l'un et l'autre ne sont en aucun cas au _principe_ de la bêtise






julrou15 a dit:


> Ca peut s'en rapprocher, en effet. Et là, c'est bien évidemment sur le net, mais également dans le monde réel. Le  moi ne s'interdit plus rien, puisqu'il appartient à un groupe : certes, il n'est pas sous couvert d'anonymat, mais il n'est plus sa propre identité, il est un membre quelconque d'un groupe. Et s'autorise donc quelque chose, que seul, lorsqu'il a retrouvé sa personnalité, son identité, son esprit, il condamne.
> 
> 
> (désolé nephou...)



Là, je ne suis pas non plus.  Ce que tu dis semble faire de la bêtise un phénomène conjecturel. On est bête un moment, puis on retrouve ses esprits. La bêtise est au contraire foncière, entêtée, durable, pour les raisons avancées plus haut


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là, je ne suis pas non plus.  Ce que tu dis semble faire de la bêtise un phénomène conjecturel. On est bête un moment, puis on retrouve ses esprits. La bêtise est au contraire foncière, entêtée, durable, pour les raisons avancées plus haut



Veux-tu dire qu'il y a des personnes 100% imbéciles et d'autres non?


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2007)

Il a bon dos le web.

Je ne pense pas que le web y soit pour grand chose sur l'augmentation du degrés de connerie.
La connerie, la bêtise, viennent souvent d'un manque de culture et d'instruction. 
J'ai souvent l'impression que nous somme (l'humanité) de retour dans une période d'obscurantisme du savoir. 
Par exemple, au EU en ce moment, il y a un gros débat pour savoir si on doit réenseigner le créationisme à l'école à la place du Darwinisme... Certaines écoles privées le font déjà.
La recherche est considérée par une grande partie des gens comme une perte de temps et d'argent. 
Je ne vais pas m'étaler plus sur le sujet, puisque j'en sort, c'est juste pour dire que ce n'est pas le web ou l'anonymat, c'est plus un effet de société.
C'est dommage parce que le web pourrait être (est) un puis d'accès au savoir...  Peut être que c'est trop facile justement, les gens ne se donnent plus la peine.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Veux-tu dire qu'il y a des personnes 100% imbéciles et d'autres non?



Non. Car je ne parle pas de la bêtise personnalisée, réalisée dans tel ou tel individu, mais de la bêtise comme disposition, comme une certaine forme de présence au monde. Que la bêtise soit opiniâtre, compulsionnelle, cela ne veut pas dire que l'imbécilité est un état permanent. Alors certes, il y a des gens 100% imbéciles, parce que leur présence au monde ne tolère nul questionnement, nulle réflexion. Mais je pense que nous somme tous un peu imbéciles, que nous ne sommes jamais à l'abri de la bêtise. La bêtise est, sans paradoxe, une possibilité de l'esprit


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Il a bon dos le web.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que le web y soit pour grand chose sur l'augmentation du degrés de connerie.




Perso j'aimerais surtout savoir d'ou vous sortez cette "augmentation de la connerie".

Ya des chiffres, des sondages, des enquêtes publiques?


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> H&#233; bien pour ma part, je pense que cet anonymat ne change rien.
> Sur internet, certains personnages oeuvrent &#224; visage d&#233;couvert.
> C'est pas pour &#231;a qu'ils sont moins cons que les autres.
> La preuve en images.
> ...



En effet, on peut &#234;tre con sur internet, et &#234;tre aussi tr&#232;s con &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, ce que tend &#224; montrer le post de WebOlivier : 



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah &#231;a on croise un paquet de cons sur le web,  et il est certain que pour beaucoup d'entre eux, leur personnalit&#233; et trait de caract&#232;re ne sont pas que virtuels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cependant, je mettrais simplement de c&#244;t&#233; le c&#244;t&#233; "naturel" de la connerie, qui ne nous int&#233;resse gu&#232;re sur ce forum (quoi que, c'est int&#233;ressant, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet tel que je l'ai entrepris) pour nous focaliser sur la connerie et sa d&#233;monstration telle qu'on la ressent _sur internet_. C'est pour cela que j'ai parl&#233; d'anonymat dans mon premier post : je ne parle pas de la connerie naturelle et humaine, telle qu'on la croise dans la rue, dans le m&#233;tro, chez le marchand de journaux... mais de la connerie "fabriqu&#233;" par l'anonymat, ce sentiment de toute-puissance (on y revient) qui nous fait croire que l'on peut dire ou faire n'importe quoi. C'est donc de la connerie anti-naturelle, si je puis dire. 
@WebOlivier : malgr&#233; que je ne sois pas au courant de tes discussions sur adium, je pense que tu avais surement d&#251; exc&#233;der le gars &#224; qui tu parlais pour qu'il te r&#233;ponde cela. 




CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que tu dis semble faire de la b&#234;tise un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne conjecturel. On est b&#234;te un moment, puis on retrouve ses esprits. La b&#234;tise est au contraire fonci&#232;re, ent&#234;t&#233;e, durable, pour les raisons avanc&#233;es plus haut



C'est sur cet aspect de la b&#234;tise que je souhaite discuter. Comme je viens de le dire plus haut, la b&#234;tise est bien s&#251;r pr&#233;sente ailleurs que sur internet. Ce que j'ai tent&#233; d'expliquer, c'est qu'elle est accuent&#233; d&#233;mus&#233;remment par internet, qui est un formidable relais de paroles sens&#233;es et de conneries insens&#233;es, et encore plus par l'anonymat, qui permet de faire n'importe quoi, puisque l'on n'est pas soumis &#224; un regard ext&#233;rieur qui puisse nous juger.

_Par ailleurs, la connerie, bien que pr&#233;sente sur internet, pour les raisons que j'ai expliqu&#233;, peut s'att&#233;nuer grandement lors d'une franche explication ou d'une entrevue dans le monde r&#233;el. Je l'ai expliqu&#233; plusieurs fois, ailleurs. Et je suis assez convaincu que &#231;a puisse marcher, quand votre interlocuteur n'est pas *profond&#233;ment con*._

Edit : 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aimerais surtout savoir d'ou vous sortez cette "augmentation de la connerie".
> 
> Ya des chiffres, des sondages, des enqu&#234;tes publiques?



Justement, elle n'est peut-&#234;tre pas plus importante qu'il y a 10 ou 20 ans, mais elle est accentu&#233; par un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui touche tout le monde, ou presque, l'internet. C'est ce point qu'il est int&#233;ressant d'expliquer et de commenter. En fait, elle est plus visible, et &#224; la vue de tous. Mais c'est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui touche &#233;galement la publicit&#233; t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;e par exemple : de plus en plus visible (bient&#244;t, le JT aura une coupure pub ), et de plus en plus absurde.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> @WebOlivier : malgr&#233; que je ne sois pas au courant de tes discussions sur adium, je pense que tu avais surement d&#251; exc&#233;der le gars &#224; qui tu parlais pour qu'il te r&#233;ponde cela.



Oh non. Il est plut&#244;t assez susceptible je crois.  

Et un individu qui donne une telle r&#233;ponse &#224; quelqu'un qui l'a &#171;exc&#233;d&#233;&#187; ne doit pas en avoir beaucoup dans la caboche: pour faire court (ouais c'est dimanche), c'est un con.


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'aimerais surtout savoir d'ou vous sortez cette "augmentation de la connerie".
> 
> Ya des chiffres, des sondages, des enquêtes publiques?



Il y a toujours ce fameux discours qui dit que tout fout le camp, qu'on est plus violent, que les jeunes ne savent plus se comporter correctement, qu'il n'y a plus de créativité... et qu'on est plus cons! Tout ça est pourtant bien stable à mon avis; ce n'est sûrement plus que pour notre environnement que les choses sont effectivement pires qu'avant...


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'aimerais surtout savoir d'ou vous sortez cette "augmentation de la connerie".
> 
> Ya des chiffres, des sondages, des enqu&#234;tes publiques?



Oui j'ai faillit rajouter "pour peu qu'augmentation il y a"  

Enfin depuis que je vis en Am&#233;rique, je vois des trucs assez flippants des fois... :affraid: Mais c'est peut &#234;tre juste une question de culture


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oh non. Il est plutôt assez susceptible je crois.
> 
> Et un individu qui donne une telle réponse à quelqu'un qui l'a «excédé» ne doit pas en avoir beaucoup dans la caboche: pour faire court (ouais c'est dimanche), c'est un con.



Pour faire court aussi, ce n'est pas le sujet, et ça ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça : soit, tu en penses ce que tu veux. 

Cependant, il est absurde et même dangereux de juger quelqu'un sur ce qu'il représente sur internet : puisqu'il est derrière une couverture anonymique, il est capable de dire n'importe quoi, et d'accentuer la connerie qui l'habite peut-être.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> puisqu'il est derri&#232;re une couverture anonymique, il est capable de dire n'importe quoi, et d'accentuer la connerie qui l'habite peut-&#234;tre.



Ouais je crois qu'elle l'habite bien l&#224;.  Elle a m&#234;me pris ses quartiers pour un moment.  Elle y est &#224; l'aise la connerie en tout cas.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais je crois qu'elle l'habite bien l&#224;.  Elle a m&#234;me pris ses quartiers pour un moment.  Elle y est &#224; l'aise la connerie en tout cas.



Et tu le connais bien, ce gars, pour en parler comme &#231;a ? Tu l'a d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233;, tu lui a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;, pour de vrai, j'entends ?

Si non, &#231;a me semble &#234;tre un bon exemple de ce que j'explique dans mon premier post : les gens se croient tout permis derri&#232;re leur clavier, et leur anonymat. Evidemment, je ne fais qu'un constat. Je ne cherche nullement &#224; te faire changer d'avis sur cet individu.

Allez, retournons au sujet, sinon, Nephou va pas &#234;tre tr&#232;s content.


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2007)

:kof kof: les messages sont pass&#233;s ?&#8230;  messieurs  jul&web nous pouvons retourner au sujet


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2007)

> Le but de cette discussion n'est donc pas d'ouvrir une pol&#233;mique st&#233;rile sur "est-on plus con qu'avant ?", mais am&#232;ne plut&#244;t &#224; s'interroger sur la relation intrins&#232;quement perverse qu'il existe entre l'anonymat sur internet, et la connerie qui s'en rechappe lorsque l'on visite le web. Peut-&#234;tre que cette relation n'existe pas, pour vous. Ou quelle est diff&#233;rente. J'attends votre analyse, vos explications&#8230;



Effectivement, dans mon cas, elle n'existe pas. Tu es persuad&#233; de quelque chose mais je trouve ton raisonnement poussif et tir&#233; par les cheveux, en fait c'est peut-&#234;tre aussi ta fa&#231;on de surfer qu'il faudrait changer, c'est comme pour la t&#233;l&#233;, suivant ce qu'on regarde on est plus ou moins accabl&#233;. De l&#224; &#224; en sortir une th&#233;orie fumeuse digne de la matrice qui ferait que l'anonymat g&#232;re une mati&#232;re indigeste qui alimenterait le web, moi je dis   :sleep:

Perso je m'int&#233;resserais plus aux effets de synergie et aux micro-mouvements qui g&#233;n&#232;rent &#224; force les grandes orientations, mais comme &#231;a aussi &#231;a veut rien dire bah je le laisse de c&#244;t&#233;. 

En fait tu es en pleine crise d'existentialisme et tu le vis &#224; travers internet !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Justement, elle n'est peut-&#234;tre pas plus importante qu'il y a 10 ou 20 ans, mais elle est accentu&#233; par un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui touche tout le monde, ou presque, l'internet.



M&#234;me question qu'au-dessus. 
D'ou sort cette info?
C'est plut&#244;t une impression personnelle transform&#233;e par on ne sait quel proc&#233;d&#233; en v&#233;rit&#233; universelle.
Autant dire que &#231;a ne vaut rien.


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non. Car je ne parle pas de la bêtise personnalisée, réalisée dans tel ou tel individu, mais de la bêtise comme disposition, comme une certaine forme de présence au monde. Que la bêtise soit opiniâtre, compulsionnelle, cela ne veut pas dire que l'imbécilité est un état permanent. Alors certes, il y a des gens 100% imbéciles, parce que leur présence au monde ne tolère nul questionnement, nulle réflexion. Mais je pense que nous somme tous un peu imbéciles, que nous ne sommes jamais à l'abri de la bêtise. La bêtise est, sans paradoxe, une possibilité de l'esprit



Tu me dis non, puis tu dis oui... Hormis certains handicapés mentaux qui n'en ont pas la capacité, penses-tu que certains refusent réellement de se poser certaines questions? Et, si oui, sont-ils pour autant imbéciles? Ce peut être une philosophie de vie de se laisser porter par le courant...


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Tu me dis non, puis tu dis oui... Hormis certains handicapés mentaux qui n'en ont pas la capacité, penses-tu que certains refusent réellement de se poser certaines questions? Et, si oui, sont-ils pour autant imbéciles?



Oui, nombreux sont ceux qui refusent réellement de se poser des questions. Je peux en attester dans ma pratique professionnelle régulière. D'ici à dire que je confonds ces personnes et les "cons" Plus compliqué, bien plus compliqué.
Dans ma pratique, le con se révèle souvent dans l'association de cons. Et pris individuellement, ces cons sont bien plus attachants et dotés d'une capacité de raisonner que le groupe masque le plus souvent.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> en fait c'est peut-&#234;tre aussi ta fa&#231;on de surfer qu'il faudrait changer, c'est comme pour la t&#233;l&#233;, suivant ce qu'on regarde on est plus ou moins accabl&#233;.



Me mettre des oeill&#232;res ? Ne regarder que les choses intelligentes, et me dire que tout va bien, et que sur internet, on ne trouve que des choses intelligentes ? Non. 
Apr&#232;s, je ne dis pas que l'on ne trouve que des conneries sur internet. Je fais une globalisation. Et il suffit d'un minimum d'esprit pour comprendre ce que je veux dire : il existe des sites ou la connerie est pr&#233;sente, d'autres o&#249; elle n'apparait pas.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> M&#234;me question qu'au-dessus.
> D'ou sort cette info?
> C'est plut&#244;t une impression personnelle transform&#233;e par on ne sait quel proc&#233;d&#233; en v&#233;rit&#233; universelle.
> Autant dire que &#231;a ne vaut rien.



En effet, c'est une impression personnelle, un constat. Mais je le d&#233;montre, je l'argumente. Mes propos _ne valent rien_, mais mais j'aurais bien du mal &#224; juger les tiens tant qu'ils ne seront pas un minimum argument&#233; (hormis ton premier post dans ce fil). 


Edit : 



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma pratique, le con se r&#233;v&#232;le souvent dans l'association de cons. Et pris individuellement, ces cons sont bien plus attachants et dot&#233;s d'une capacit&#233; de raisonner que le groupe masque le plus souvent.



Je ne peux qu'approuver ces paroles. Et c'est un peu ce que je disais tout &#224; l'heure en r&#233;pondant &#224; un post d'odr&#233;, l'effet de groupe ressemble un peu &#224; l'anonymat, la personne appartenant &#224; un groupe, et n'&#233;tant plus tout &#224; fait elle m&#234;me.


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> D'ici à dire que je confonds ces personnes et les "cons" Plus compliqué, bien plus compliqué.



Ca tombe bien puisque ce n'est pas ce que je dis, au contraire. :love:


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et il suffit d'un minimum d'esprit pour comprendre ce que je veux dire : il existe des sites ou la connerie est pr&#233;sente, d'autres o&#249; elle n'apparait pas.



Ah ouai je vois mieux l&#224; maintenant que tu le dis comme &#231;a 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Me mettre des oeill&#232;res ? Ne regarder que les choses intelligentes, et me dire que tout va bien, et que sur internet, on ne trouve que des choses intelligentes ? Non.



Quel courage intellectuel, quel rigueur.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'approuver ces paroles. Et c'est un peu ce que je disais tout à l'heure en répondant à un post d'odré, l'effet de groupe ressemble un peu à l'anonymat, la personne appartenant à un groupe, et n'étant plus tout à fait elle même.



Je n'apparente pas ça à de l'anonymat. J'apparente cela à la volonté d'être parmi plus "fort" que soi, d'atteindre cette "force" qu'on n'exprime pas individuellement.

Dans les relations auxquelles je fais référence, il n'y a aucun anonymat, mais des personnes constituant un groupe, laissant leur soi-disant "faiblesse" au placard pour se draper des couleurs du groupe.

Chacun est identifiable et le sait, mais chacun se laisse porter par une force qui lui échappe par moments.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En effet, c'est une impression personnelle, un constat. Mais je le démontre, je l'argumente.



Tu _démontres_???

Je n'ai vu aucune démonstration nulle part, désolé.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu _démontres_???
> 
> Je n'ai vu aucune démonstration nulle part, désolé.



Et si on parlait de la horde ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> :kof kof: les messages sont pass&#233;s ?&#8230; messieurs jul&web nous pouvons retourner au sujet


 
Oui, d'ailleurs on y revient sans cesse au sujet, mais celui-l&#224; est d&#233;j&#224; bu non?


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu _démontres_???
> 
> Je n'ai vu aucune démonstration nulle part, désolé.




Et bien, mon premier post, par exemple, ne constituait pas une phrase lapidaire, mais bel et bien une _démonstration_, une explication.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juillet 2007)

Il y a quelque chose qui me g&#234;ne depuis le d&#233;but : personne n'a d&#233;fini la "connerie". C'est g&#234;nant pour une argumentation rigoureuse, non ?

J'ai essay&#233; de la d&#233;finir, pour voir. Mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233; de simple et applicable &#224; tous les coups. Si vous pouviez m'aider...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et si on parlait de la horde ?


Bah!

Je me doute bien que certains ont du y penser...
Que veux-tu, une bonne part des innombrables cr&#233;tins qui frayent sur ce forum s'imaginent tout un tas de choses &#224; son sujet. 
Il y aurait un chef, des sbires, des ordres distribu&#233;s soigneusement... Pourquoi pas un bureau au sous-sol, avec machines &#224; sous et tables de poker aussi?

Maintenant, quand un mec avec "Horde" dans sa signature fait un pet de travers, il y a toujours un philosophe &#233;clair&#233; pour l'accuser de "se sentir plus fort parce qu'il appartient &#224; un groupe", ce genre de conneries. 
Mais bien s&#251;r.

Ce genre de raisonnement tient autant la route que celui qui ouvre ce fil : on part d'une impression personnelle et on tente &#224; tout prix d'en faire une v&#233;rit&#233;. 
Du vent, tout &#231;a. A peine de quoi meubler un dimanche un peu pluvieux. 



nico_linux a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose qui me g&#234;ne depuis le d&#233;but : personne n'a d&#233;fini la "connerie". C'est g&#234;nant pour une argumentation rigoureuse, non ?
> 
> J'ai essay&#233; de la d&#233;finir, pour voir. Mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233; de simple et applicable &#224; tous les coups. Si vous pouviez m'aider...



Ben justement, &#231;a pas possible. 
Trop subjectif.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Tu me dis non, puis tu dis oui... Hormis certains handicapés mentaux qui n'en ont pas la capacité, penses-tu que certains refusent réellement de se poser certaines questions? Et, si oui, sont-ils pour autant imbéciles? Ce peut être une philosophie de vie de se laisser porter par le courant...



Si tu relis bien ma réponse, je te dis non et c'est tout. Tu demandes si certains sont entièrement bêtes et d'autres pas du tout. Réponse : non. Mais on peut nuancer : certains sont effectivement entièrement bêtes. Mais personne ne l'est pas du tout. 

Et justement, ceux qui sont entièrement bêtes sont ceux qui refusent opiniâtrement de se poser, non pas certaines questions (c'est vague), mais les questions qui peuvent mettre en cause leur façon d'être au monde. Il ne s'agit pas là "d'handicapés mentaux". Je ne sais pas très bien ce que tu veux dire par cette expression, mais si je comprends que tu veux parler de gens souffrant d'une pathologie de l'esprit*, de tels gens ne sont pas bêtes. La bêtise n'est pas une pathologie de l'esprit, une sorte de maladie intellectuelle. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'elle si difficile à saisir

Enfin, "se laisser porter par le courant", n'est certainement pas une philosophie de la vie. Il me semble que toute attitude philosophique implique au contraire une prise de distance par rapport à l'opinion.  

*Là, j'interprète. Ce n'est peut-être pas ce que tu as voulu dire. Si c'est le cas, n'hésite pas à rectifier


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si tu relis bien ma réponse, je te dis non et c'est tout. Tu demandes si certains sont entièrement bêtes et d'autres pas du tout. Réponse : non. Mais on peut nuancer : certains sont effectivement entièrement bêtes. Mais personne ne l'est pas du tout.
> 
> Et justement, ceux qui sont entièrement bêtes sont ceux qui refusent opiniâtrement de se poser, non pas certaines questions (c'est vague), mais les questions qui peuvent mettre en cause leur façon d'être au monde. Il ne s'agit pas là "d'handicapés mentaux". Je ne sais pas très bien ce que tu veux dire par cette expression, mais si je comprends que tu veux parler de gens souffrant d'une pathologie de l'esprit*, de tels gens ne sont pas bêtes. La bêtise n'est pas une pathologie de l'esprit, une sorte de maladie intellectuelle. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'elle si difficile à saisir
> 
> ...



Par handicapés mentaux, je veux dire les personnes qui ont une déficience génétique qui agit sur leur capacité à tenir un raisonnement et il n'y a aucun jugement de valeur dans mes propos, je les excluais juste pour ne pas fausser mon discours. Pour le reste, je ne suis pas d'accord; je ne crois pas que la bêtise se réduise au fait de refuser de se remettre en question et je ne crois donc pas qu'il existe des personnes stupides en totalité.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose qui me g&#234;ne depuis le d&#233;but : personne n'a d&#233;fini la "connerie".



Et pour cause ! comme le dit Bobby, c'est subjectif. Je pense que la r&#233;ponse est en fait la : on est toujours le con de quelqu'un, et internet, en multipliant l'audience, multiplie les chances d'&#234;tre pris pour un con.
De m&#234;me, je ne pense pas que l'anonymat pousse &#224; mettre des conneries en ligne. Il pousse simplement &#224; mettre en ligne 'ca pourra interesser/amuser/choquer/tout ce que vous voudrez/, et tant pis si quelqu'un trouve &#231;a con'.

Quant &#224; ceux qui les mettent en ligne en sachant pertinemment que ce sont des conneries, et qui se cachent derri&#232;re l'anonymat, ils ont seulement trouv&#233; un moyen facile d'avoir une audience tr&#232;s large. Mais ce n'est pas &#231;a qui les a rendus cons.

R&#233;&#233;coutez Brassens et son magnifique 'le temps ne fait rien &#224; l'affaire'


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2007)

Ben y doit y'avoir des endroits en France où on doit drôlement se faire chier pour pondre un sujet pareil un dimanche midi 

Moi je suis allé a la plage :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2007)

Par contre j'ai &#233;t&#233; con: j'ai oubli&#233; la cr&#232;me solaire et &#231;a pique un peu dans le dos maintenant.   

Comme quoi on peut etre con sans internet.  :love:


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour cause ! comme le dit Bobby, c'est subjectif. Je pense que la réponse est en fait la : on est toujours le con de quelqu'un, et internet, en multipliant l'audience, multiplie les chances d'être pris pour un con.
> De même, je ne pense pas que l'anonymat pousse à mettre des conneries en ligne. Il pousse simplement à mettre en ligne 'ca pourra interesser/amuser/choquer/tout ce que vous voudrez/, et tant pis si quelqu'un trouve ça con'.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ça... 

De même, la distinction de CouleurSud entre des "bêtes" et des autres (des quoi ? des intelligents ?) me semble pour le moins problématique, voire dangereuse. Quels sont les critères ? Seuls les philosophes ne seraient pas bêtes ? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben y doit y'avoir des endroits en France o&#249; on doit dr&#244;lement se faire chier pour pondre un sujet pareil un dimanche midi
> 
> Moi je suis all&#233; a la plage :love:



Trouv&#233; sur jpmiss.free.fr : 






Oui, c'est beau en vacances. Mais le reste du temps, qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ça...
> 
> De même, la distinction de CouleurSud entre des "bêtes" et des autres (des quoi ? des intelligents ?) me semble pour le moins problématique, voire dangereuse. Quels sont les critères ? Seuls les philosophes ne seraient pas bêtes ? :mouais:



Non, nico. Tu oublies que j'ai laissé une vaste zone à la bêtise, y compris à celle des philosophes 

Cela dit, tu as posé la question de fond : qu'est-ce au juste que la connerie (ou la bêtise) ? J'ai, comme toi, remarqué la difficulté à définir cette notion. Mais j'ai fait un effort, certes négatif, pour en chercher l'essence. 

Négatif, parce qu'il fallait d'abord en ciconscrire le sens, donc en exclure les sens erronés. La bêtise n'est ni erreur, ni ignorance.

Le problème, c'est que la bêtise a de la consistance, elle n'a rien à voir avec un néant d'intelligence

Sinon, pourquoi en parler ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Trouv&#233; sur jpmiss.free.fr :
> 
> http://jpmiss.free.fr/France/Cantal&#37;20Aout 2004/mediafiles/l5.jpg
> 
> Oui, c'est beau en vacances. Mais le reste du temps, qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier...



C'est pour &#231;a que j'habite l&#224;


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2007)

Partant du principe qu'on est toujours le con d'un autre, j'ai choisi d'&#234;tre le con de tous les autres.

Comme &#231;a, j'ai pas cette parano&#239;a a essayer de savoir de qui je suis le con.




Par contre, si internet a bien permis une chose avec ce pseudo anonymat, c'est de ne plus assumer ses dires. Mais &#231;a, d&#233;j&#224; avant, tellement de monde le faisait...
On peut dire tout, sans mod&#233;rer  ses propos, sans respecter les autres.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4326826 a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire tout, sans modérer  ses propos, sans respecter les autres.





Oh oui, on peut être méchant!!! 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui, on peut &#234;tre m&#233;chant!!!
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



La m&#233;chancet&#233; est le signe d'une d&#233;ficience, d'une faiblesse.

Comme la connerie, cela va sans dire. 

Ce n'est pas &#233;tonnant si l'un va si bien avec l'autre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Comme la connerie, cela va s'en dire.



Cela va _sans dire._

Ca signifie que c'est tellement &#233;vident qu'on n'a pas besoin de le dire. 


Ceci dit :
Oh ouiii, je suis m&#233;chant m&#233;chant, je suis faible, fouette moi!


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La méchanceté est le signe d'une déficience, d'une faiblesse.
> 
> Comme la connerie, cela va s'en dire.



Ah, voilà qui devient intéressant. La connerie donc, ce serait une déficience, une faiblesse. Bon. Mais alors : de quoi ? sur quel plan ?

Puisque tu as lancé le débat, je suppose que tu as une définition de la connerie, non ?


----------



## Picouto (8 Juillet 2007)

Con / Web

Je vous invite &#224; lire ceci : une pens&#233;e sur un sujet qui peut en int&#233;resser plus d'un ici, &#224; savoir "Un con peut-il en cacher un autre"... &#224; y voir &#233;galement une galerie photo particuli&#232;re


Extatique


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Puisque tu as lancé le débat, je suppose que tu as une définition de la connerie, non ?



Chacun a la sienne et aucune n'est la bonne.
Partant de là...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La méchanceté est le signe d'une déficience, d'une faiblesse.
> 
> Comme la connerie, cela va s'en dire.
> 
> Ce n'est pas étonnant si l'un va si bien avec l'autre.



Mais non

Tout cela voudrait dire qu'il faudrait excuser la bêtise et la méchanceté

Mais les gens sont libres.

Ils choisissent d'être bêtes et méchants

Si ce n'était pas le cas, pourquoi en ririons-nous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Con / Web
> 
> Je vous invite à lire ceci : une pensée sur un sujet qui peut en intéresser plus d'un ici, à savoir "Un con peut-il en cacher un autre"... à y voir également une galerie photo particulière
> 
> ...



Celle là, Coluche nous l'avait déjà faite avec les trains : "Oui, mais alors, un autre peut aussi cacher un con !".

Cela dit, l'explosion de la communication de ces dernières années faisant qu'on croise, d'une manière ou d'une autre bien plus de gens, fait que fatalement, même si la proportion reste constante, on prend fatalement bien plus de monde pour des cons. La vrai question, à mon sens serait plutôt "sont-ils vraiment ce pour quoi on les prend ?" :mouais:

Ça me rappelle une histoire de paille et de poutre, c't'affaire !


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ah, voil&#224; qui devient int&#233;ressant. La connerie donc, ce serait une d&#233;ficience, une faiblesse. Bon. Mais alors : de quoi ? sur quel plan ?
> 
> Puisque tu as lanc&#233; le d&#233;bat, je suppose que tu as une d&#233;finition de la connerie, non ?



Selon moi, une d&#233;ficience de la pens&#233;e et de la morale.

Mais chacun a sa propre d&#233;finition de la connerie. Cependant, dans ce thread, je propose que l'on ne s'attarde pas trop sur la d&#233;finition du terme "connerie". On prendra le sens le plus courant du terme : 

"Fait d'&#234;tre con". Qu'est-ce qu'un con : "Injure d&#233;signant quelqu&#8217;un de b&#234;te (sans m&#233;chancet&#233 ; de d&#233;sagr&#233;able ou de mauvais &#224; force de b&#234;tise. "

Voil&#224;. 

_Edit : 


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		


			Chacun a la sienne et aucune n'est la bonne.
Partant de l&#224;...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Voil&#224;._


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Et si on partait du principe que l'humain est b&#234;te, animal c'est &#224; dire suivant plus ses instincts que son intellect. La b&#234;tise serait donc son &#233;tat fondamental. Et alors parfois il utilise son intelligence et devient moins b&#234;te, humain. Ce qui est s&#251;re c'est que la connerie est bien humaine, puisque elle d&#233;note &#224; mon sens une certaine intelligence contrairement &#224; une b&#234;tise crasse, consid&#233;r&#233; comme une d&#233;ficience.

La connerie peut faire rire, la b&#234;tise fait pleurer.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Selon moi, une déficience de la pensée et de la morale.
> 
> Mais chacun a sa propre définition de la connerie. Cependant, dans ce thread, je propose que l'on ne s'attarde pas trop sur la définition du terme "connerie". On prendra le sens le plus courant du terme :
> 
> ...



Oulà, ça ne me va pas tout ça. Comment discuter d'un problème, quel qu'il soit, sans "s'attarder trop sur la définition du terme" ? Moi je vois pas... :mouais: Peut-être ai-je fait trop de dissertations dans ma vie (et ce n'est pas fini) mais je ne vois pas comment commencer sans définir. 

Évidemment, c'est plus facile de définir une brouette, ou un sceau, que la connerie, la bêtise, ou le fait d'être con/bête/idiot... Je pense aussi que tout cela est bien relatif. Mais on ne peut pas discuter ensemble sans se mettre d'accord sur les définitions.

On pourrait prendre la tienne, puisque tu as initié le sujet : ce serait logique. Mais elle n'est pas sans poser problème(s) à mes yeux : "déficience de la pensée", on peut voir à peu près ce que cela veut dire, des problèmes d'argumentation, de déduction ou plus généralement des difficultés à raisonner. Mais alors la morale !  Quoi de plus relatif que la morale ? S'agit-il de la morale de nos (grands-)parents et du c'était-mieux-dans-mon-jeune-temps ? Ou de la morale, ou plutôt, selon certains, de la non-morale des jeunes de banlieues ? Dès que je vois morale, je vois un terrain très, très glissant. Personnellement, je ne m'y aventurerai pas.

Bref, tout ça pour dire, et pour en revenir à la question de base, que ne pouvant s'entendre sur une définition de la connerie, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait juger de l'augmentation ou pas de la connerie sur Internet et donc encore moins si une potentielle augmentation s'expliquerait par l'anonymat conféré par Internet. M'enfin, c'est que mon avis.


Ah, et j'aime beaucoup la réponse à la question "Un con peut-il en cacher un autre ?". Voilà un argumentaire bien mené, en trois points (il manquait les neufs sous-parties et les vingt-sept sous-sous-parties cependant) et d'une rhétorique parfaite. Cela fait du bien en cette période difficile de vacances où l'on ne peut plus se mettre de dissertation sous la dent ! 

Signé : un khâgneux en état de manque...  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chacun a la sienne et aucune n'est la bonne.


Je t'arrête tout de suite, la mienne est parfaite!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

J'ai pas tout lu. Pas envie. Trop de mots sur un sujet au fond sans grand intérêt. En outre, tous les experts en la matière se sont exprimés.

Je me contenterai seulement de dire que les choses seront sans doute plus simples, plus évidentes, le jour où en aura fini avec cette idée particulièrement ridicule selon laquelle les hommes sont égaux entre eux. On leur trouve toutes les excuses : l'alcool, la misère (financière, sentimentale, sexuelle, que sais-je encore ?), l'échec du système (scolaire, pénitencier, solidaire) Que ne va-t-on pas inventer pour ne pas avoir à reconnaître que Descartes s'est planté, que le bon sens n'est pas la chose du monde la mieux répartie, et qu'il y a simplement toutes sortes de cons pour lesquels, comme le chantait Brassens, le temps ne fera rien à l'affaire.
Alors oui, c'est pas politiquement correct, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres (et tout particulièrement les plus sordides : celles du racisme, de la ségrégation). J'en ai bien conscience. Mais c'est ainsi. Je comprends qu'on puisse préférer continuer à trouver des raisons.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Personnellement je m'interroge, non pas sur le problème de la soi-disante augmentation de la connerie à cause d'internet, mais de savoir sur quel critère nous pouvons juger cette connerie?
Sur quel plan devons-nous nous interroger et sur quel critères?
Mais peut-être que certain d'entre vous jugerons cette remarque inintéressante, mais sincerement ne faut-il pas définir le concept (connerie) avant de s'inerroger et qui sommes nous pour juger de la connerie des autres?
Juste une opinion


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Personnellement je m'interroge, non pas sur le probl&#232;me de la soi-disante augmentation de la connerie &#224; cause d'internet, mais de savoir sur quel crit&#232;re nous pouvons juger cette connerie?
> Sur quel plan devons-nous nous interroger et sur quel crit&#232;res?
> Mais peut-&#234;tre que certain d'entre vous jugerons cette remarque inint&#233;ressante, mais sincerement ne faut-il pas d&#233;finir le concept (connerie) avant de s'inerroger et qui sommes nous pour juger de la connerie des autres?
> Juste une opinion


Ben, souvent, le con ne reconna&#238;tra jamais qu'il l'est (contrairement au type raisonnablement intelligent qui fermera sa gueule et fera profil bas). C'est une sorte de moyen de survie : le pauvre type auquel on arriverait &#224; d&#233;montrer toute l'&#233;tendue de sa b&#234;tise n'aurait plus qu'&#224; aller se pendre. De ce point de vue, la connerie &#224; ceci de comparable &#224; la folie qu'elle ob&#233;it &#224; sa propre logique. Pour le fou, les autres sont fous. Pour le con, les autres sont cons.

Mais bon, continuez, &#231;a m'instruit.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, souvent, le con ne reconnaîtra jamais qu'il l'est (contrairement au type raisonnablement intelligent qui fermera sa gueule et fera profil bas). C'est une sorte de moyen de survie : le pauvre type auquel on arriverait à démontrer toute l'étendue de sa bêtise n'aurait plus qu'à aller se pendre. De ce point de vue, la connerie à ceci de comparable à la folie qu'elle obéit à sa propre logique. Pour le fou, les autres sont fous. Pour le con, les autres sont cons.
> 
> Mais bon, continuez, ça m'instruit.


poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Et l'idiot fera l'imbécile pour montrer à quel point il est crétin quand il veut.
Est ce grave docteur ? 
Les cons expriment leur bêtise.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, souvent, le con ne reconnaîtra jamais qu'il l'est (contrairement au type raisonnablement intelligent qui fermera sa gueule et fera profil bas). C'est une sorte de moyen de survie : le pauvre type auquel on arriverait à démontrer toute l'étendue de sa bêtise n'aurait plus qu'à aller se pendre. De ce point de vue, la connerie à ceci de comparable à la folie qu'elle obéit à sa propre logique. Pour le fou, les autres sont fous. Pour le con, les autres sont cons.
> 
> Mais bon, continuez, ça m'instruit.



 Oui, et quand on se rend compte qu'on est con, c'est qu'on commence à devenir moins con.   

Pour en revenir au sujet, je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'anonymat et la connerie.
L'anonymat peut autant favoriser un déversement de connerie que de choses brillantes.

Juste un exemple : il peut y avoir des hommes politiques qui disent des sacrées conneries sous leur vrai nom, et des artistes qui font des chefs d'oeuvres sous un pseudonyme.
La signature "authentique" n'est pas une garantie de qualité des propos de leur auteur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> (...) tous les experts en la matière se sont exprimés.




Enfin surtout jp.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, souvent, le con ne reconnaîtra jamais qu'il l'est (contrairement au type raisonnablement intelligent qui fermera sa gueule et fera profil bas). C'est une sorte de moyen de survie : le pauvre type auquel on arriverait à démontrer toute l'étendue de sa bêtise n'aurait plus qu'à aller se pendre. De ce point de vue, la connerie à ceci de comparable à la folie qu'elle obéit à sa propre logique. Pour le fou, les autres sont fous. Pour le con, les autres sont cons.
> 
> Mais bon, continuez, ça m'instruit.



Je ne suis pas certain que ça existe, un con, il y a certes des gens "qu'on trouve con", mais la notion est par trop entachée de relativité pour être crédible. Tel, que je trouve con, tu pourra le trouver formidable, et vice et versa, puis, sur tel autre, nos opinions convergeront, mais tel ou tel que nous apprécions en aura une radicalement opposée.

Non, à mon sens, le con absolu n'existe pas, la connerie des uns n'existe que dans la tête de certains autres.

C'est con, ce que je viens de dire, parce que si j'ai raison (j'exprime là une opinion, je ne démontre rien), ce fil est d'un coup vidé du peu de substance qu'il pouvait avoir


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est con, ce que je viens de dire, parce que si j'ai raison (j'exprime là une opinion, je ne démontre rien), ce fil est d'un coup vidé du peu de substance qu'il pouvait avoir



Ah mais il en a pas de consistance ce topic.

J'avais eu une idée de super topic ( "Pour ou contre le mauvais temps" ), avec sondage à la clé, mais j'ai eu un doute.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Enfin surtout jp.


 
Ah &#231;a, faut dire que depuis le 09/01/02 j'en ai vu d&#233;filer un paquet.
Tu n'es qu'un &#233;piph&#233;nom&#232;ne.


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain que ça existe, un con, il y a certes des gens "qu'on trouve con", mais la notion est par trop entachée de relativité pour être crédible. Tel, que je trouve con, tu pourra le trouver formidable, et vice et versa, puis, sur tel autre, nos opinions convergeront, mais tel ou tel que nous apprécions en aura une radicalement opposée.
> 
> Non, à mon sens, le con absolu n'existe pas, la connerie des uns n'existe que dans la tête de certains autres.


Au temps pour moi. Me voilà détrompé et rassuré, je vais dormir en paix. Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2007)

Les cons existent, mangez-en.


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## nicolasf (9 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est con, ce que je viens de dire, parce que si j'ai raison (j'exprime là une opinion, je ne démontre rien), ce fil est d'un coup vidé du peu de substance qu'il pouvait avoir




C'est bien le problème du sujet à mon avis aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Ce sujet est un troll. Une discussion dans laquelle on n'apporte rien &#224; personne et dont le sujet ne peut qu'opposer les participants.

Disserter sur la connerie, si &#231;a n'est pas de la connerie en soi, faudra qu'on me dise ce que c'est.

Par contre, je vais d&#233;tromper tout le monde, croire qu'on peut se d&#233;douaner d'&#234;tre con soi-m&#234;me en passant 5 plombes &#224; &#233;crire une th&#232;se sur la connerie est une erreur. Je serais tent&#233; de dire, bien au contraire&#8230;

Quelques petites choses avant que &#231;a ne ferme toutefois :
- On est toujours le con d'un autre.
- Quand on devient le con de la plupart des autres, c'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement tr&#232;s mauvais signe.
- La seule d&#233;finition du con qui soit vraiment int&#233;ressante est celle qui a &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233;e par le "" de mado. A m&#233;diter&#8230;

En attendant, je pense que rien de bien int&#233;ressant ne peut &#234;tre rajout&#233; au sujet, et si vous voulez faire un rapprochement malgr&#233; tout, sachez que je ne me consid&#232;re pas anonyme et suit visible &#224; tout moment pour expliquer mon point de vue de tr&#232;s vive voix 

Bonne journ&#233;e.


----------

